# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Cultivo de algas marina y de agua dulce

## Alper

Estimados foristas: 
Quisiera saber si se está realizando el *cultivo de algas tanto marinas como de agua dulce*, en nuestro país.
Así mismo requiero contactar con un asesor para este cultivo en la costa norte.
Agradeceré cualquier información.Temas similares: INIA Arequipa aplica novedoso sistema de cultivo de arroz que ahorra agua 100 tm metricas de cebolla amarillal dulce por ha..con riego tecnificado. Bioestimulantes a base de algas marinas linea psw sa Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce Vendo Alambique De Cobre Dulce De 1500 LT

----------


## everah

Hola como estas, hace unos años atrás se viene desarrollando una técnica patentada para cultivar algas marinas en Perú, la pregunta es para que industria necesitas? cualquier consulta me la puedes hacer en mi correo everah@gmail.com.

----------

Alper

----------


## kscastaneda

Por la tarde estuve con los amigos de IMARPE = Instituto del Mar del Perú en un evento donde compartian sus estudios referente a la evaluación de la calidad ambiental en el litoral marino costero de la Región La Libertad bueno recopile buena información sobre la problemática medioambiental de La Libertad y ya tengo más claro como podría ayudar para revertir estos problemas con los Microorganismos eficaces; en fin. 
Me entere que van a desarrollar un evento gratuito : 
Fecha : 17 de junio 2011.
Tema : Manejo sostenible de la extracción de macroalgas marinas y cultivo. 
Espero este dato les sea de utilidad.

----------

Alper

----------


## Alper

Estimado Carlos:
Si tienes más información referente a la reunión que realizará Imarpe en Trujillo el 17 de Junio, por favor comunicame.
Saludos cordiales.
Alper.

----------

